# Had our Rat Rod out and this girl rode by.



## HEMI426 (Jul 15, 2022)

I found these pics of a Kar-Kulture show we drove our Rat Rod to about 12 yrs ago, (ours is the one on the right) when this girl rides over on this really custom bike. Now I  don't know if this was a custom build or they sell these. I don't remember if had 2 or 3 wheels but by the shadow it looks like 3. It said for sale on the guard with a number but I never called. It was a show for anything cool or custom and that bike is pretty cool and custom. People wouldn't look at our car long because I left all the Bees nests on the dash and inner doors and when people spotted them they would run away, it was pretty funny. After seeing that bike I had 100 ideas about building one but never did.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 15, 2022)

Looks like a customized 1990’s GT Dyno.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 15, 2022)

I want to see the wasp nests!


----------



## eeapo (Jul 15, 2022)

WOW, cool looking bike I see a fuel tank but no motor.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2022)

eeapo said:


> WOW, cool looking bike I see a fuel tank but no motor.



motor is on the saddle.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 16, 2022)

And the tank is a cup holder.


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2022)

Looks like the pedals can hit the front fender on turns.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 20, 2022)

I think it looks awesome and I bet she's proud of it.  All that matters...


----------



## Dra (Aug 9, 2022)

Well the phone number is right there. My coin is it’s a 3 wheeler and I bet her dad has a Indian too. The bees nests is the funniest thing I’ve heard in a while.


----------

